# Hamburg Pizza fatties with Qview



## hawkman1 (May 11, 2009)

I had to give fatties a try. I used Hamburg instead of sausage. I will be doing this many more times. I want to try a breakfast one next.


----------



## waysideranch (May 11, 2009)

VERY nice!!! Great job.


----------



## the dude abides (May 11, 2009)

Nice looking fatties.  Great job outta you!


----------



## fire it up (May 11, 2009)

Looks great hawkman!  Love seeing that nice pink ring.
Have you considered 50/50 beef to sausage ratio?  Makes for such a wonderful flavor.  
Congrats on such a successful smoke.


----------



## grothe (May 11, 2009)

Those look great...real nice job!!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 11, 2009)

looks really good  Great job You look like a pro already


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 11, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 11, 2009)

Nice job on the fattie.


----------



## rivet (May 11, 2009)

Excellent fatties, Hawkman! You have obviously picked up the art....keep experimenting~it can get even better. Congratulations on those tasty looking fatties.


----------



## isutroutbum (May 11, 2009)

Look excellent!!!! Thanx for the post!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 11, 2009)

Pizza fatties are easy and extremely tasty. Nice roll job and great smoke ring!


----------



## pignit (May 11, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## hawkman1 (May 11, 2009)

I need to give that a try. Thanks everyone. 


Wow I just had some as leftovers and they are even better the second time.


----------

